

Gmail - Find Emails That Never Got a Reply - hijonathan
http://jonathan-kim.com/2013/Gmail-No-Response/

======
Lost_BiomedE
Ah, I thought it would be the other way around. Before I send a mail, I click
'expect reply'. If I don't get a reply in x days, I get a notice. Is that a
current option?

~~~
wlj
Boomerang for Gmail [0] has implemented this functionality well.

I prefer it to say having an entire folder of emails I haven't received
replies on as it allows me to specifically manage messages that are important
enough to require a non-replied reminder.

[0] [http://www.boomeranggmail.com/](http://www.boomeranggmail.com/)

~~~
hijonathan
Boomerang and Followup.cc are both great alternatives, and I use them too. I
like the granularity, but the downside is you're sending them a copy of your
email, which might contain sensitive info :\

~~~
chimeracoder
If you're looking for Boomerang functionality without the security/privacy
implications, I wrote an open-source version that is designed to be self-
hosted: [https://github.com/ChimeraCoder/go-
yo](https://github.com/ChimeraCoder/go-yo)

It's written in Go; there's no external dependency _except_ a service that
downloads emails to a Mailbox-type directory (I recommend offlineimap).

I've been dogfooding it myself for the last few months - I haven't actually
"released" it officially yet, but if anybody is interested in beta testing it,
I'd love some feedback.

------
plg
Not to be too persnickety, but if you have to search for emails that didn't
get a response, doesn't this imply that they didn't matter all that much to
begin with? In other words if they mattered, you would know, and you would
follow up on your own?

I guess if you're so busy you lose track of these things? But again...

~~~
kbenson
Sometimes a reply may be contingent on getting some other bit of information
in the near future, such as a response from some person or entity that is
required before the response will be useful.

In the end, not everyone's usage pattern is the same, and people end up using
email for things other than direct communication (such as tracking future work
items). While not ideal, for some it's easier than dealing with a completely
separate application that integrates to various degrees.

------
r721
My favorite gmail search tip: "has:nouserlabels" (via
[https://support.google.com/mail/answer/7190?hl=en](https://support.google.com/mail/answer/7190?hl=en))

------
nollidge
I think this would just make me sad.

------
jaksmit
I've written simplified instructions for how to use this (and simplified the
script) here: [http://jacksmith.quora.com/How-to-find-emails-youve-sent-
tha...](http://jacksmith.quora.com/How-to-find-emails-youve-sent-that-havent-
received-a-reply-in-Gmail)

------
chimeracoder
> Some emails I send are sensitive, and I’d rather not forward it to a third-
> party service if I don’t have to. However, those sensitive emails are often
> important, so I need a way to remember to follow up.

I feel this pain.

Shameless plug: I wrote an open-source version of Boomerang/Followup.cc that
is designed to be self-hosted, specifically because of this concern:
[https://github.com/ChimeraCoder/go-yo](https://github.com/ChimeraCoder/go-yo)

(For the record: I like script in the original submission script, but for me,
I rarely use the Gmail web interface, so I had to make something that works
over IMAP).

It's still a WIP, but I've been using it myself for the "bounce-back" feature
for the last several months.

------
andybak
The scripting capabilities of Google Apps don't get enough love round here.
I'm fascinated what's possible in terms of mashups and hacks when you allow
stuff to be scripted. Web APIs get a lot of attention but not APIs on apps and
app-like stuff.

------
noinput
I pray recruiters never find this

------
1dundundun
Yesware is an interesting option. Try it out. Haven't touched boomerang or
followup.cc since discovering it.

There is that privacy/security issue though. I always look at web based email
as being inherently insecure anyway.

~~~
andy10
I tried all 3 and settled on
[http://toolbox.mxhero.com](http://toolbox.mxhero.com). I like that they also
have an open source version:
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/mxhero/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/mxhero/)?

------
cupcake-unicorn
Oh no, I thought this was exactly what I was looking for, but I would like it
to be able to flag emails that _I_ haven't responded to yet in a few days or
so..anyone done a modification to that?

~~~
baydinalex
Yup. I wrote a version to do this when Fred Wilson requested it a little over
a year ago and I realized I needed it too:
[https://script.google.com/d/1B8YC4D7KT7pZKXyq3TkfJUJPv1mmjZj...](https://script.google.com/d/1B8YC4D7KT7pZKXyq3TkfJUJPv1mmjZjtLaXSIQJNz4KoNDdbKOrzg5_C/edit)

Matt Galligan and I put together a version of the No Response Apps Script back
in June also. It's more basic than this, but might be easier as a starting
point for modification.
[https://script.google.com/d/11c63LM4rOTxCP5uqffLDhIaEQFmNo0p...](https://script.google.com/d/11c63LM4rOTxCP5uqffLDhIaEQFmNo0pZJT3_dbXsvlHT-
Sz1ywxNlZhf/edit?usp=sharing)

I've been loving Apps Script for things that are too lightweight to need
something like Boomerang, with a server and a full browser extension, but
heavy enough that you can't do it with a search string.

~~~
cupcake-unicorn
Awesome, thanks! I just found out about google Script today - was thinking my
only choice would be something like Greasemonkey - so very grateful for all
this.

------
shimon_e
Google should hire this man.

------
ibsathish
Good one, as long as marketers and recruiters don't use.

~~~
saraid216
You realize that marketers and recruiters have giant databases full of email
addresses and whether or not you responded, right?

